# first try at box joints



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello all, just wanted to let you all know I made my first attempt at box joints today. OMG practice very much needed. Pins were narrow and slots were wide. Not even a straight cut! It did fit nicely at the very end though. I give myself a D- on this but I know I can only get better from this point. Couldn't get worse. The only reason I didn't make it an E is I did use hand tools. No power tools at all, box saw and coping saw. Like I said back to basics for me. I'm going to school on this and will keep you posted til I finally post a project with box joints correct. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Good Luck, box joints, especially by hand do present a bit of a learning curve. 
It might help if you can get a small mortising chisel to clean the sides and ends.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

Give yourself some time and be patient. Nothing that is worthwhile is easily learned.


----------

